# Links > Tutorials >  dns setup σε slackware (και όχι μόνο...)

## tripkaos

swaret --install bind

μετα το install κανουμε edit το αρχειο named.conf

μεσα γραφουμε τα εξης:

options {
directory "/etc/";
pid-file "/var/run/named.pid";
listen-on { 10.xxx.xxx.xxx; }; εδω θα μπει η ip του ρουτερ,ειναι η ip που εχετε δηλωσει στον μαστερ dns του awmn
};

zone "10.in-addr.arpa" IN {
type slave;
file "zones/10.in-addr.arpa.dns";
masters {
10.32.48.3;
10.17.119.130;
};
};

zone "awmn" IN {
type slave;
file "zones/awmn.dns";
masters {
10.32.48.3;
10.17.119.130;
};
};

zone "yourdomain.awmn" IN { οπου yourdomain το ονομα που θελετε να εμφανιζετε πχ tripkaos.awmn
type master;
file "zones/yourdomain.awmn.dns"; το ιδιο ονομα και εδω
notify yes;
};

zone "xxx.xxx.10.in-addr.arpa" IN { εδω θα μπει η ip του c-clash αλλα αναποδα δηλαδη η δικια μου ειναι πχ 10.255.241.0 σβηνουμε το 0 και την βαζουμε 241.255.10
type master;
file "zones/xxx.xxx.10.dns"; η ιδια ip και εδω
notify yes;
};

μετα στον φακελο /etc/ φτιαχνουμε ενα νεο φακελο τον οποιο ονομαζουμε zones

μεσα σε αυτο τον φακελο θα μπουν τα εξης:
δημιουργουμε ενα αρχειο το xxx.xxx.10.dns και αλλο ενα το yourdomain.awmn.dns

μεσα στο αρχειο yourdomain.awmn γραφουμε τα εξης:

$ORIGIN yourdomain.awmn.
$ttl 3600
;
yourdomain.awmn. IN SOA ns.yourdomain.awmn. yourdomain.exchange.awmn. (
2005071902 εδω ειναι η ημερομινια χρονος/μηνας/μερα/edit
900
600
8600
3600 )
NS ns.yourdomain.awmn.
name.yourdomain.awmn. A 10.xxx.xxx.xxx οπου name το ονομα που εσεις θελετε οπου η ip η ip που θελετε να εμφανιζεται το ονομα πχ
kaos.tripkaos.awmn. A 10.255.241.1 παντα μιλαμε για τις ip του c-clash που εχετε
rofos.tripkaos.awmn. A 10.255.241.2 και παει λεγοντας...

μολις τελειωσουμε θα φτιαξουμε το αρχειο xxx.xxx.10.dns
μεσα θα γραψουμε:

$ORIGIN xxx.xxx.10.IN-ADDR.ARPA.
$ttl 3600
;
@ IN SOA ns.yourdomain.awmn yourdomain.exchange.awmn. (
2005071802 παλι η ημερομηνια χρονος/μηνας/μερα/edited
28800
7200
604800
15 )
IN NS ns.yourdomain.awmn.
;ip---------------------ονομα που ειχαμε στο yourdomain.awmn.dns	
1 IN PTR kaos.tripkaos.awmn.
2	IN	PTR	rofos.tripkaos.awmn.

και παει λεγοντας

προσοχη βαζουμε οτι ακριβως ονομα ειχαμε στο yourdomain.awmn.dns εδω ειναι το αντιστροφο πρωτα ip μετα name.
επισης στον φακελο zones βαζουμε τα δυο αρχεια που εχω zipparei.

αυτα για αρχη.

----------


## trendy

Tripkaos αυτό είναι tutorial σε slackware ή tutorial σε bind; Ή εξυπακούεται ότι επειδή το slackware έρχεται με bind αυτά τα 2 συγχωνεύονται;

----------


## tripkaos

αυτο ειναι για slackware. 

Αν καποιος θελει να κανει και για bind η για debian ειναι καλοδεχουμενος.

----------


## trendy

Κοίτα... αν εξαιρέσουμε τη γραμμή


```
swaret --install bind
```

που είναι όντως για slackware, το υπόλοιπο είναι καθαρά για bind και ανεξάρτητο από τη distro  ::

----------


## mojiro

> Κοίτα... αν εξαιρέσουμε τη γραμμή
> 
> 
> ```
> swaret --install bind
> ```
> 
> που είναι όντως για slackware, το υπόλοιπο είναι καθαρά για bind και ανεξάρτητο από τη distro


πραγματι, ωστοσο τα αρχεια του bind στο debian πολυ πιθανο να τα βρειτε
στα */etc/named* ή */etc/bind*

επισης σε περιπτωση που κατεβασετε καποιο νεοτερο source του bind δεν
ειναι δυσκολο να το κανετε compile.

γενικα υσχιει
http://www.awmn/forum/viewtopic.php?t=14685
http://www.awmn.net/forum/viewtopic.php?t=14685

----------


## Cha0s

*yum install bind* 
Για τους φίλους του Red Hat / Fedora Core
 ::   ::   ::

----------


## spooky

Πολύ καλημέρα . 

Αυτός ο οδηγός κάνει και για Suse 10 ? Γιατί ακολουθώ τις οδηγίες και δεν σηκώνεται ο DNS Server . Μου βγάζει ένα λάθος .

----------


## trendy

Πες μας και το λάθος!

----------


## spooky

Το παόγευμα που θα πάω σπίτι θα ενημερώσω για το λάθος . Τώρα είμαι στη δουλειά και δεν έχω πρόσβαση στον Router μου .

----------


## spooky

Αυτό ειναι ενα screenshot με το λάθος που μου βγάζει .

----------


## trendy

Το μόνο λάθος που βλέπω είναι που λέει ότι δεν μπορούσε να τον σταματήσει γιατί δεν έτρεχε πιο πριν. Κατά τ' άλλα λέει ότι ξεκινάει.
Για κάνει ένα "ps aux|grep named" και "ps aux|grep bind" να δεις αν τρέχει το named ή το bind.(δεν ξέρω πώς τρέχει στο suse)

----------


## spooky

Κοίτα να δεις . 

Στο Suse έχει ένα εργαλείο σε γραφικό περιβάλλον για το τι διεργασίες τρέχουν . Εκεί που λες λοιπόν όταν το ανοίγω το named μου δείχνει πως δεν τρέχει . Θα κάνω και την εντολή που μου λές και θα σου επισυνάψω τα αποτελέσματα . 

Ευχαριστώ πολύ για το ενδιαφέρον .

Φιλικά,
Νεκτάριος .

----------


## angel13

Άμα δεν τρέχει κοίτα το /var/log/syslog να δεις αν υπήρξε κάποιο error για το named.

----------


## VFXCode

Πως μπορω να βαλω να περνει απο το DSL router μου τις ιντερνετικες διευθυνσεις??? Ή ειναι ενας αχρηστος πλεονασμος??

----------


## spooky

Λοιπόν . 

Στο αρχείο named.conf και στα global options πριν να ξεκινήσεις να δηλώνεις τις ζώνες σου θα βάλεις την εξής γραμμή .

forwarders {
ip του dsl router σου;
};

Μετά σε κάθε ζώνη που δηλώνεις και master και slave θα βάεις το εξής . 

forwarders {};

Παράδειγμα ζώνης 

zone "awmn" {
type slave;
* forwarders {};*
masters {
10.2.16.130;
};
file "/var/named/awmn.hosts";
};

Έτσι λοιπόν ο DNS Server που έχεις για να κάνεις resolv τα awmn names θα κάνει resolv και τα internetικά names .


Καλη επιτυχία , ελπίζω να βοήθησα .

----------


## VFXCode

Οταν βαζω στο .conf τo "forward {};" χτυπαει στην εκινηση ο bind......

----------


## spooky

Από ότι βλέπω στην φωτό έχεις ξεχάσει το ερωτηματικό στο τέλος της γραμμης του forwarders . Για δες το .

----------


## VFXCode

Πως καθαριζω την μνημη του για να τα ξαναπαρει απο την αρχη?? ή με το restart γινονται αυτοματα???

----------


## spooky

Ποια μνήμη του ? Κάνε reboot τον υπολογιστή . Έπαιξε τελικά ο DNS σου ?

----------


## VFXCode

Σηκωνεται κανονικα και δουλευει αλλα δεν εχω κανει reboot ακομα  ::   ::  .

Θα σου πω απλα εχω λιγο δουλεια τωρα .

----------


## VFXCode

Πρεπει να δουλευει οκ thanx mate  ::

----------


## tripkaos

ισως να εχουν αλλαξει καποια πραγματα μετα απο τοσο καιρο...
παρακαλειτε ενας γνωστης του αντικιμενου να υποδηξει πως πρεπει να ειναι...

----------


## VFXCode

Σε ubuntu 8.04 και εγκατασταση bind9 μου πεταει το παρακατω προβλημα οταν παω να κανω reboot τον bind9 ακομα και αμεσως μετα την εγκατασταση χωρις να πειραξω τπτ.. τι επαθε μπορειτε να μου πειτε??  :: .....



```
 * Stopping domain name service... bind                                         rndc: connection to remote host closed
This may indicate that
* the remote server is using an older version of the command protocol,
* this host is not authorized to connect,
* the clocks are not syncronized, or
* the key is invalid.
                                                                         [fail]
 * Starting domain name service... bind                                  [ OK ]
```

----------


## B52

solved...

----------


## VFXCode

Καποιος να μας διαφωτησει??  ::   ::

----------


## trendy

Τι configuration έχεις;

----------


## VFXCode

> Τι configuration έχεις;


Named.conf


```
// This is the primary configuration file for the BIND DNS server named.
//
// Please read /usr/share/doc/bind9/README.Debian.gz for information on the
// structure of BIND configuration files in Debian, *BEFORE* you customize
// this configuration file.
//
// If you are just adding zones, please do that in /etc/bind/named.conf.local

include "/etc/bind/named.conf.options";

 Use with the following in named.conf, adjusting the allow list as needed:
 key "rndc-key" {
        algorithm hmac-md5;
        secret "drmWCciY2ZjxDxQGtsM4mA==";
 };

 controls {
        inet 127.0.0.1 port 953
                allow { 127.0.0.1; } keys { "rndc-key"; };
 };
# End of named.conf

// prime the server with knowledge of the root servers
zone "." {
        type hint;
        file "/etc/bind/db.root";
};

// be authoritative for the localhost forward and reverse zones, and for
// broadcast zones as per RFC 1912

zone "localhost" {
        type master;
        file "/etc/bind/db.local";
};

zone "127.in-addr.arpa" {
        type master;
        file "/etc/bind/db.127";
};

zone "0.in-addr.arpa" {
        type master;
        file "/etc/bind/db.0";
};

zone "255.in-addr.arpa" {
        type master;
        file "/etc/bind/db.255";
};
// zone "com" { type delegation-only; };
// zone "net" { type delegation-only; };

// From the release notes:
//  Because many of our users are uncomfortable receiving undelegated answers
//  from root or top level domains, other than a few for whom that behaviour
//  has been trusted and expected for quite some length of time, we have now
//  introduced the "root-delegations-only" feature which applies delegation-only
//  logic to all top level domains, and to the root domain.  An exception list
//  should be specified, including "MUSEUM" and "DE", and any other top level
//  domains from whom undelegated responses are expected and trusted.
// root-delegation-only exclude { "DE"; "MUSEUM"; };

include "/etc/bind/named.conf.local";
```


rndc.key


```
# Start of rndc.conf
key "rndc-key" {
        algorithm hmac-md5;
        secret "drmWCciY2ZjxDxQGtsM4mA==";
};

options {
        default-key "rndc-key";
        default-server 127.0.0.1;
        default-port 953;
};
# End of rndc.conf
```

----------


## trendy

Στο named.conf η γραμμή 11 θα έπρεπε να είναι σε σχόλιο μήπως;

----------


## VFXCode

> Στο named.conf η γραμμή 11 θα έπρεπε να είναι σε σχόλιο μήπως;


Ναι οκ... αλλα παλι  ::  



```
[email protected]:/home/vfxcode# /etc/init.d/bind9 restart
 * Stopping domain name service... bind                                         rndc: error: /etc/bind/rndc.key:7: unknown option 'options'
rndc: could not load rndc configuration
                                                                         [fail]
 * Starting domain name service... bind                                  [ OK ] 
[email protected]:/home/vfxcode#
```

----------


## B52

Εχει εντολη 

```
named-checkconf
```

 ? αν ναι... για να δουμε τι βγαζει ?

----------


## VFXCode

```
[email protected]:/var/run/bind/run# named-checkconf
[email protected]:/var/run/bind/run#
```

----------


## B52

Δεν σου βγαζει καποιο λαθος το conf ....

----------


## spirosco

Κανε rename το rndc.key σε rndc.conf και ξεκινα τον bind.

----------


## VFXCode

> Κανε rename το rndc.key σε rndc.conf και ξεκινα τον bind.



Nop τιποτις...... WTF????? σε laptop με ακριβως το ιδιο setup απο το ιδιο ISO παιζει ρολοϊ.... Μηπως εχει καποια σχεση το οτι τρεχει μεσο VMWare??? αν και χλομο το βλεπω......

----------


## soti19

σε VMware προσομοιώνουμε ολόκληρα datacenter (λέμε τώρα) στον bind θα κολάσει  ::

----------


## VFXCode

Εκανα επανεγκατασταση του ubuntu και ειναι οκ τωρα.  ::

----------


## daha

Καλησπέρα,

Έχω στήσει με bind τον ns1.daha.ns.awmn σε Fedora 7.

Το πρόβλημα είναι οτι αν κάποιος άλλος απο το δίκτυο προσπαθήσει να κάνει nslookup ένα Internet domain του βγάζει Query refused. Εγώ απο το lan μου μπορώ να κάνω resolve. Τέλος τα awmn domain τα κάνει resolve κανονικά. 
Firewall δεν έχω. Αν ήταν όμως και πάλι θέμα firewall όποιος προσπαθούσε θα έτρωγε πόρτα και στα awmn domain...

Το named.conf:



```
                directory "/var/named/zone";
                listen-on { 10.42.84.6; };
                pid-file "/var/named/named.pid";
                forwarders { 10.42.84.2; };
};

key "rndckey" {
                algorithm hmac-md5;
                secret "rVplxBGdJ6dO7gTKNbUulA==";
};
controls {
                inet 127.0.0.1 port 953
                allow { 127.0.0.1; } keys { "rndckey"; };
};


###############################
###############################
##                           ##
##  BEGIN ADDING ZONE FILES  ##
##  """""""""""""""""""""""  ##
###############################
############################### 

zone "." IN {
        type hint;
        file "db.cache";
};

zone "0.0.127.in-addr.arpa" {
        type master;
        file "named.local";
};


zone "10.in-addr.arpa" IN {
                type slave;
                file "db.10.in-addr.arpa";
                forwarders {};
                masters {
                10.19.143.13;
                10.32.48.3;
};
};


zone "awmn" IN {
                type slave;
                file "db.awmn";
                forwarders {};
                masters {
                10.19.143.13;
                10.32.48.3;
};
};


zone "daha.awmn" IN {
                type master;
                file "db.daha.awmn";
                forwarders {};
                notify yes;
};

zone "84.42.10.in-addr.arpa" IN {
                type master;
                file "db.84.42.10.in-addr.arpa";
                forwarders {};
                notify yes;
};

zone "transalp.awmn" IN {
                type master;
                file "db.transalp.awmn";
                forwarders {};
                notify yes;
};
```

----------


## septic

> ```
> [email protected]:/var/run/bind/run# named-checkconf
> [email protected]:/var/run/bind/run#
> ```


νομιζω πρεπει να βαλεις και το conf /etc/xxx.conf

κανε το αρχικο σεταρισμα με το YaST2 και μετα κανεις edit 

/var/lib/named/master/xxxx.conf
/etc/named.conf
/etc/named/xxxxx.conf

και προστετεις οτι 8ες...

----------


## trendy

> Καλησπέρα,
> 
> Έχω στήσει με bind τον ns1.daha.ns.awmn σε Fedora 7.
> 
> Το πρόβλημα είναι οτι αν κάποιος άλλος απο το δίκτυο προσπαθήσει να κάνει nslookup ένα Internet domain του βγάζει Query refused. Εγώ απο το lan μου μπορώ να κάνω resolve. Τέλος τα awmn domain τα κάνει resolve κανονικά. 
> Firewall δεν έχω. Αν ήταν όμως και πάλι θέμα firewall όποιος προσπαθούσε θα έτρωγε πόρτα και στα awmn domain...


Καλημέρα! Δείχνει να είναι access list στο recursion. Δηλαδή επιτρέπεις στο lan σου να χρησιμοποιεί τον dns σου κανονικά, αλλά απαγορεύεις σε τρίτους να τον χρησιμοποιήσουν ως dns πέραν του να ρωτήσουν κάτι για το domain σου.

----------

